# I can kill 15 with a box.



## kmckinnie (Aug 26, 2014)

Dove that is.

What is your average.


----------



## HossBog (Aug 26, 2014)

Eh, 3-5 on a good day. I ain't braggin' though.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like to shoot doubles so I can get 2 limits on a 25 round box.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can most of the time, sometime it might take a few into the second box.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2014)

jmtaylor189 said:


> I like to shoot doubles so I can get 2 limits on a 25 round box.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like shooting my 20 gauge with doves, usually 10 birds a box. I'm not a dead eye like jmtaylor haha


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 27, 2014)

It a depends on the day. Ive killed a limit with  1box once. Usually 2 to 3 boxes I don't worry about it much I like to shoot.


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2014)

I usually get 15 boxes per dove.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I pick up a box of hulls per bird


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 27, 2014)

2 birds a box


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 27, 2014)

I would just like to take a limit on opening day I don't care if it takes three boxes of shells. If I can get in the right spot I feel like I could come close to taking a limit with a box and a half to be safe.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 27, 2014)

All day long!!!

.410 shells are expensive....  No need to waste any..


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2014)

Less than 12 shells with a 410. Which, I'm a li'l bit better wing shot than most.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 27, 2014)

12 birds- 1 case of shells


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 27, 2014)

1 bird per box


----------



## gregg (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never missed one, still have 40% of my box from last year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk/high as you can be, laying on my back, just waitin on 'em to land in that dead tree, I can kill a limit in 3-5 shots.  Sometimes my budzz gotta roll me ova so I can see mo betta . .


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Its an abnormal year for me if I have to shoot more than a box to kill my limit.  Normally more like 20 shots.  Give or take a few.  Im filming it with a go pro this year because ive had doubters before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Its an abnormal year for me if I have to shoot more than a box to kill my limit.  Normally more like 20 shots.  Give or take a few.  Im filming it with a go pro this year because ive had doubters before.





You're my hero . . 



Betcha big $$$$ I'll hurt yo feelings . . .



Want some ??


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're my hero . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is my invite?


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 27, 2014)

No problem. My spot is right by the wire running across the field.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm hunting between Quack and K, so I don't care what I shoot. I will be having a blast anyway.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2014)

Quack woke up the next morning and asked who killed all these dove in my cooler? We said you did yesterday. He said boy I had a good time.


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 27, 2014)

Last I heard, statistically speaking the average hunter takes 7.5 rounds per bird.  It sounds about right for me.  My average improves when they land on the wire or ground to 2.5 per bird.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shoot a single and your aim will get better.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 27, 2014)

I only say that because it takes a box just to get my auto warmed up.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're my hero . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come getcha some Quack!


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 28, 2014)

Last year on a dove shoot I shot 18 with 1 1/2 boxes of shells. Im 13 btw, my secret is use both eyes open, not one closed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Come getcha some Quack!





It's gonna cost ya . . .


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 28, 2014)

deerhunter79 said:


> Last year on a dove shoot I shot 18 with 1 1/2 boxes of shells. Im 13 btw, my secret is use both eyes open, not one closed.



Most people shoot a shotgun both eyes open. And I hope 3 were ringneck doves!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 28, 2014)

Grandaddy passed on a word a word or two via my Daddy and Uncle:

Shotgun shells were like GOLD when Daddy and my
Uncle were kids..

Wait till you can see the eye(s) before you crank one.

I miss a few but till Daddy got a lil' age on him, I never seen him miss one.

Same works for wabbits too..

Quail, if you can find a "wild covey" are pretty easy.
Rich folks, pen raised, quail are so easy, it ain't fair.
They don't get up till you or the dog stomp on them.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's gonna cost ya . . .



Ive got a little change layin around.


----------



## welderguy (Aug 29, 2014)

still bragging I see,huh,faustlin? feels like dejavu.wheres bullfrog when we need him?


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 30, 2014)

15 birds 15 shells. I don't miss.".........well I wish. Maybe 15 birds 3 boxes


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 30, 2014)

I have killed a limit with 12 shells twice. But then the tree fell down.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 30, 2014)

welderguy said:


> still bragging I see,huh,faustlin? feels like dejavu.wheres bullfrog when we need him?



I aint bragging.  Somebody else started this thread.  I just put my .02 in.  I CAN do it though.


----------



## gregg (Aug 30, 2014)

It seems like the fellas that talk about how good they shoot are always the ones I'm next to, complaining about something....bent barrel, bad shells, indigestion, sun, wind, small birds, where is that dead tree...lol


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Shoot beside me and all thatll change.


----------



## gregg (Aug 30, 2014)

> Shoot beside me and all thatll change.


Got it.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 30, 2014)

I have seen 2 people shoot a limit with a box or less.  Maybe even on a good day 1 bird for 1 shell.  But only 2 guys.
I have been into my second box before I get into a "rhythm"   .....more than once.
I dont hardly dove hunt any more.  I cant afford it.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 31, 2014)

I can usually do it in less than 2 boxes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't need to buy shells this year befor it opens. I got 3 boxes, I should be able to get 4 limits out of that. EASY!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2014)

I can kill 15 with one SHOT.







if they're clustered up tight enough around the bird feeder. That ol' long tom 10 gauge don't play..


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 31, 2014)

I normally shoot real good. But just in case I tend to but a case just incase.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2014)

There should be a limit of 2 boxes on any dove field per person.


----------



## welderguy (Aug 31, 2014)

Cant wait to see Fautlins gopro video showing us mediocre shooters how its done! I hope I can get some great pointers to help me be as good as him.Im gonna copy his every move cause hes such a hero on the dove field(and everywhere else for that matter).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> There should be a limit of 2 boxes on any dove field per person.






Saw a guy burn up 4 boxes and never cut a feather.


----------



## abrannon (Sep 2, 2014)

I would need at least 3-4 boxes to get 15 birds.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw a guy burn up 4 boxes and never cut a feather.



Was that you just down from me last year?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 2, 2014)

welderguy said:


> Cant wait to see Fautlins gopro video showing us mediocre shooters how its done! I hope I can get some great pointers to help me be as good as him.Im gonna copy his every move cause hes such a hero on the dove field(and everywhere else for that matter).



You've got an awesome hero!  I just hope the doves show up on the go pro so I don't look like im shooting at nothing.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 2, 2014)

But can you do it with a .410


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Never tried.  Always up for a challenge though.  Maybe sunday morning.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 2, 2014)

My brother just took his limit tonight in Iowa took him about 2&1/2 boxes he said. I just got to do better than that.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 7, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Its an abnormal year for me if I have to shoot more than a box to kill my limit.  Normally more like 20 shots.  Give or take a few.  Im filming it with a go pro this year because ive had doubters before.



Hey Fraustin,we're all dying to see your Go Pro video Bro.Show us how its done hero.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 7, 2014)

I heard tell of a .410 and .28ga only field and the witnesses said it was quite comical 30 guys 5 could actually shoot. Covering a backyard flyway with 12s they did real well on the escapees of the madness. My buddy's and I hold each other to high standards. One went 12 for 17 the other went 9 for 20 and a third 0 for 46. If you got it awesome if you don't keep coming back. I picked up my limit today 15 for 45. 1 for 3 is fine by me on a good field if it's the slow days that wear on ya. Where I might only shoot twice an hour  hope y'all all had a great opener. Thought I'd share how it played out for Kmack! How'd y'all do Kmack?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 7, 2014)

Slow slow day for us, 13 in just over a box. I had a good record going at first but the few birds that came in were high..had to do a little sky busting!! Lol


----------



## ChuckW3 (Sep 8, 2014)

14 bird = 5.5 boxes


----------



## abrannon (Sep 8, 2014)

Well I did better than usual.  8 for 20 before the heat drove us out of the field.


----------



## UncleLee (Sep 8, 2014)

Getting a limit in a box can be done, but it takes both skill, shot selection and a good measure of luck.  May be easier in Argentina or some place with tons of birds where you don't have to reach for them.  That said, I think there are very few who could do it consistently which is the real measure . . . and I am not one of them.  

Waiting for Flaustin's gopro vid for sure.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 8, 2014)

We may not see Flustrins gopro video for a good while if ever cause hes laying low.not saying anything.But....we will see.maybe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew a bad spot on the field, killed 7 in 11 shots.  It's just too dang HOT on opening day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 8, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I heard tell of a .410 and .28ga only field and the witnesses said it was quite comical 30 guys 5 could actually shoot. Covering a backyard flyway with 12s they did real well on the escapees of the madness. My buddy's and I hold each other to high standards. One went 12 for 17 the other went 9 for 20 and a third 0 for 46. If you got it awesome if you don't keep coming back. I picked up my limit today 15 for 45. 1 for 3 is fine by me on a good field if it's the slow days that wear on ya. Where I might only shoot twice an hour  hope y'all all had a great opener. Thought I'd share how it played out for Kmack! How'd y'all do Kmack?



We had a new grandbaby Girl born Sat.. No dove hunts for us. Next time.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We had a new grandbaby Girl born Sat.. No dove hunts for us. Next time.



Congrats! Always a good excuse to miss a hunt or 3.


----------



## patcavscout (Sep 8, 2014)

HA! I don't think I even SAW a limit of doves on Saturday. I got selected for Blanton Creek WMA. I figured it would be cool. I hunted the South field which did seem to be getting less action. Left at sunset with only two doves. Come to find out on Fort Benning where I was going to hunt had great luck everyone I have talked to bagged out. And of course now the doves are sparse on the fields.


----------



## homey (Sep 10, 2014)

deerhunter79 said:


> Last year on a dove shoot I shot 18 with 1 1/2 boxes of shells. Im 13 btw, my secret is use both eyes open, not one closed.



That's not a secret. That's the proper way to shoot


----------



## mattech (Sep 10, 2014)

I shot 22 Saturday with only three boxes.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 10, 2014)

I flopped folks.  Killed a limit in 31 shots.  I had a run of real bad luck this weekend between cars cameras and boats.  Oh I forgot to mention that my duck gun broke Saturday morning too.  Karma is a mean mean woman!


----------



## welderguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Flaustin1 I hope things work out for you better next time.


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 12, 2014)

My new hero...


----------



## gregg (Sep 13, 2014)

> My new hero...


----------

